# HELP! Bijou making wheezing/snorting noise



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I feel terrible. I think I accidentally got water up Bijou's nose when I was washing her face in the sink. She's been making this wheezing/snorting noise for the last 30 minutes, and she hasn't stopped. Did I get water in her lungs? What do I do for her? Should I take her to the vet?

I'm supposed to go to lunch with a friend shortly, too. Should I stay home? I'm so worried...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Cover her nose with your finger and hold it there until she has stopped for a few seconds.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not an expert but it sounds like reverse sneezing to me. Does she kind of sound like a goose honking? Jackie is correct of course about covering her nose until she stops. It's scary but they say it's harmless.

Edit: I'd stay home b/c you aren't going to enjoy lunch and you'll only know she is ok if you are there to watch her.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 17 2010, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886937


> Cover her nose with your finger and hold it there until she has stopped for a few seconds.[/B]


When I first did this, it amazed me how quickly it worked! JMM, what exactly does it do to make them stop wheezing?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 17 2010, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886940


> QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 17 2010, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886937





> Cover her nose with your finger and hold it there until she has stopped for a few seconds.[/B]


When I first did this, it amazed me how quickly it worked! JMM, what exactly does it do to make them stop wheezing?
[/B][/QUOTE]

It forces them to breathe through their mouth and quit the struggle with the nose. Usually from irritation in the nose (allergies, water, etc.)


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you so much, Jackie!!! She got better right after I held her nose. :ThankYou: :sweatdrop: 

p.s.: Coincidentally, also got better right after I canceled lunch. These kids will try anything!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Glad Bijou is better. I got worried reading the headline! :shocked: And thanks, Jackie for the tip on holding the nose.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rain does that sometimes and I just hold her nose too!! It is scary the first time~~~Sorry you had to cancel lunch!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sorry you had to cancel lunch, and am happy that Bijou is fine, but thank you for posting  I learn something new every day. :biggrin:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm glad Bijou is okay!! Thanks Jackie for the info!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 17 2010, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886937


> Cover her nose with your finger and hold it there until she has stopped for a few seconds.[/B]




I sometimes get water in Matilda's nose, I always cover her nose, I can't begin to tell you how many plans we have had to cancel because of the babies :huh: little stinkers :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Whew! Glad to hear that Bijou is ok. Nothing scarier than thinking something might be wrong with one of the babies. 



**Bijou, fink you for gibing me a new idea to twy next time mommy pwanning to go out wifhout me. ~Sassy


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for your concern!! 

Guess what, I rescheduled lunch, which was absolutely fabulous. Then I went to the galleries, then picked up some shoes and chocolates for me, and also a cod fillet for the pups. Life is good when you have Spoiled Maltese experts at the helm!! 

I was all set to wait standby at the vet, and all it took was some wonderful advice from Jackie and others!! Thanks!!! Life is good!!


----------



## tiffany'smom (Apr 5, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 17 2010, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887086


> Thanks, everyone, for your concern!!
> 
> Guess what, I rescheduled lunch, which was absolutely fabulous. Then I went to the galleries, then picked up some shoes and chocolates for me, and also a cod fillet for the pups. Life is good when you have Spoiled Maltese experts at the helm!!
> 
> I was all set to wait standby at the vet, and all it took was some wonderful advice from Jackie and others!! Thanks!!! Life is good!![/B]


Holly honks when she drinks water too fast....works like a charm...Thanks Jackie!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Zoe used to have the reverse sneezing too. It was very scary for her and once I learned that little trick, she used to come to me in that hunched, scared, tail down way for me to fix it for her by covering the end of her nose. :wub: Thankfully she grew out of it.

I'm so glad Bijou is ok and you still got to have a nice lunch with a friend.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 17 2010, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887053


> Whew! Glad to hear that Bijou is ok. Nothing scarier than thinking something might be wrong with one of the babies.
> 
> 
> 
> **Bijou, fink you for gibing me a new idea to twy next time mommy pwanning to go out wifhout me. ~Sassy[/B]


Sassy, Twy it and let me know!! My success wate is good!!" ~Bijou k:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

And in case anyone was wondering if this is normal or not...Soda does this EVERY bath because he INSISTS on snortling water.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I remember when Lacy was a puppy and she did this the first time! I was still in bed and she in her crate , and I shot up out bed. I thought she was dying or something. After I got her to stopped, I did some searching online and discovered it was probably reverse sneezing. Both of my dogs will do this occasionally..I just put my finger over their nose like suggested and it gets them to stop.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - I just saw this now. Sorry it happened but it was like Tyler after he got the bordatella (or whatever it's called) shot up his nose. He started doing that and it lasted for a few weeks. So scary. :smhelp: Tyler of course won't let me near his nose when he's doing it (talk about a little stinker) but if I calm him it's fine. Now he only does it when he really wants to get our attention and cute woofing doesn't work. He pulls out all his arsenal. :angry: 
Do not, and I repeat, do not, let Bijou know when you've rescheduled lunch or she'll start cooking up something and it isn't food. :smrofl: 
xoxoxo


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 18 2010, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887252


> Do not, and I repeat, do not, let Bijou know when you've rescheduled lunch or she'll start cooking up something and it isn't food. :smrofl:
> xoxoxo[/B]


:HistericalSmiley: 



Seriously, Sophia- I'm glad to hear Bijou is okay!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok how is it that I had NO IDEA about the finger over the nose trick?! :shocked: Benny was doing this just last night and I was thinking OMG does he have collapsed trachea? How is that even possible? :wacko1: I always rub his chest when he starts snorting. LOL!!!! What an idiot mother I am! And to think I've had a maltese in my life since I was 12 and yet I still didn't know about this trick! 

Sophia I"m glad Bijou is ok! And I'm glad I read this thread b/c now I'll know what to do when B&E start w/the snorting.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I love the finger over the nostrils trick, too. Stuart also does this a lot, but he also will lick and open his mouth if you tell him "give a kiss"....so now he can stop it on his own when I tell him to "give a kiss"!


----------

